# New Midnight Game Seeks Players in Boston Area



## Idlebrand (Oct 27, 2007)

_More than anything, I miss the daffodils

Don’t mistake my meaning, please.  There are many things I miss, but it’s true that the small things become most precious when they’re gone.  Beer at the autumn harvest, warm fires on winter nights, spring planting and festivals, long lazy summer days.  I miss my pipe and the days when the Halfling caravan came to our village to trade leather for fur.  They always had the best pipeweed.

Have you ever even seen a Halfling?

It’s the little things I miss though.  Hot food, the sound of falling rain on a solid roof, the creek of old house timbers against the wind at night.  I miss walks at nighttime, days when our children could go out at night.  Days when we had children.

But daffodils, yes.  They were Lauren’s favorite.  She wove them into golden chains each spring...

Of course, we’ve all had loss.  Izrador holds the north in thrall; his orcs walk freely in our villages and holdfasts, raping the lands of our forefathers.  By Izrador’s will, the black grip of winter holds us year round, freezing our crops before they’ve had a chance to sprout.  By Izrador’s will, men and women die starving in slave pens even as they work the same soil tilled by their grandparents.

We fight, but for every orc we slay ten more take his place.  Every day there are fewer of us to stand against the Shadow.  Each year finds our numbers lessened, our strength slowly ebbs against the endless tide of midnight.

We fight, but how can mere mortals hope to defy the will of a god?

The answer to that question is known to every free soul left in the north.  We fight for the little things.  We fight for our memories.  We fight for what we had.  We fight for chains of peasant’s gold woven by our daughter’s hands before the darkness came.

We fight for our lives._

What
Midnight is a fantasy RPG set in an Age of Shadow.  The game itself uses the open license d20 system, meaning everyone has played it before, though there are some fairly significant changes to the base rules.  The game is much darker and gritty than standard D&D and is essentially the story of an (almost) hopeless struggle against an evil god who has conquered the world.  In essence, Midnight is a lot like Middle Earth would be if Sauron had won the War of the Ring.  

Life in the world of Midnight is harsh and unforgiving, but there is still hope of beating back the shadow.  In this sense, Midnight is a game of heroes.  If you are interested in playing a resourceful adventurer who is destined to rise up and strike back at the iron hand of the dark god, this game might appeal to you.

Who
Experienced GM seeks players for a Midnight campaign.  My gaming style focuses on serious table-top role playing and I intend to use the midnight setting as an opportunity to explore the philosophical nature of evil and the role of heroes in a world where darkness rules the day.  Games will be a mix of role-playing, combat, intrigue, and growing strategies as player characters gain power and become a viable threat against the dark god Izrador.

I would like players who enjoy developing their characters and role playing and aren’t always looking for a combat solution to every problem (not that that won’t sometimes be a viable and attractive solution!).  The role players fill in Midnight is one of epic heroism...they are destined to fight the shadow and receive certain in-game bonuses to reflect this fact.

That being said, you’ll probably be most comfortable in the Midnight world if you have some experience with gaming.  If this is your first time with tabletop role playing, this might not be the best fit for you.  If you’ve got some experience with tabletop gaming and you’re looking for something different, this could be right up your alley.

Where
The location will be North Quincy just next to the T station, making it a snap for commuters.  I can also easily sign drivers into visitor spots in the parking lot.  The gaming area of the Pandemonium store Cambridge is also a possible local, though I haven’t worked out any details on that yet.

When
Sessions will be held every-other-week on Saturday afternoons.  The current tentative game time will be from 1 pm until 5 or 6 pm, with an option to go later if that’s how things turn out.  Don’t expect this game to eat up all those Saturday nights with your girlfriend (inflatable or not).  We’ll observe and respect a reasonable quitting time.

Interested?
If you’ve made it this far you must still want to play, so contact me at idlebrand[a]yahoo.com.  Feel free to ask me any questions as well!


----------

